# critique and coat length question



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey so my girl Piper is just over 8 months old now. I would like to see if you could maybe give a critique and I was wondering about her coat length. She is a long stock coat pattern sable. Her mom was a standard stock coat and her dad had a pretty thick long coat. I'm thinking hers will be more medium length but I dont know how much longer their coat actually grows for??

This is Piper at 7 & 8 months old. First 3 are in her 7 month and the last one is her a day after she turned 8 months.

Thanks


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Can't tell you about coat length but she is absolutely stunning


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been trying to get a kaiser critique for a while...I never seem to get one  Good luck! And LOVE Piper as always!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

She's beautiful! I would say she is a stock long coat, but I am sure there are more experienced folks who can confirm (or deny).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Can't answer the question about the coat since I have never owned a coated dog. Females usually don't have as much coat as the males in other coated breeds. 

Flat withers, could have a firmer back. Flat croup that should be longer. Good angulation front and rear though her upper arm should be longer. Good pasterns and OK feet. Good color though I would like to see a darker face. She has a nice expression in the head shots. She looks miserable in the standing photos.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies...does anyone know of when coats stop growing though? Anyone at all...I know there are quite a few people on her with long stock coated dogs lol...what was your experiance with coat length, or was it all a guessing game?


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

can no one help me with my coat question?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't answer your question definitively because I have asked that question and have never really got an answer.
I can tell you that my coatie is now 11 months (almost 12) and his coat is still changing slightly. I have noticed that the texture of his tail is changing, but I can't tell if his overall coat has changed much in the past month.
I also think it depends on each dog as well. My pup is definitely not as coated as some I have seen, let just say he's plushy


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for your help  I've seen pics of your guy and his coat is much fluffier and "fuller than my girls. I can't seem to find the answer anwhere on the internet and no one can seem to answer it for me though about when a coat stops growing. Guess its just one of those "wait and see" things lol


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going to guess Piper's coat will be similar to Shasta's.

Almost 8 months (sorry, not a good photo, I know, but it was the only one I could find quickly taken about the right age)









And almost 2 years old.









I :wub: patterned sables.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Shasta is a beauty! But still even at 8 months she looks like she has a much fuller looking coat. Man she's pretty! I'll have to get a few better ones of Piper to let you compare. Would you say her coat grew much more after 8 months?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you! Yes, it grew a lot. I think Shasta's coat may have been a little fuller, but I think lengthwise, it was comparable to Piper's.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I know this isnt the best angel but i still like how it shows her coat. I took it of her yesterday.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

She looks like she'll end up around Kastle's length. His body coat was done around 10 months, his head took a bit longer. He's 16 months now and out of coat so he's a bit fluffier in the winter.




I will get an actual stacked shot when he turns 1.5 years. Here is a recent head shot though.


I have 800million pics of Kastle as he grew up. He was born in May 2011. THIS is his set if you want to take a scan through at the different ages.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I loooove love love Kastle. He's so handsome. I looked through the majority of your pics and I do think Piper will finish off with a coat very similar in length to his! I could look at him all day! thanks for sharing. Here is one more crappy cell pic that I took of Piper on our Walk yesterday. Shows her nice thick tail off haha


----------

